# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Deciding between Koray Erdogan and Hakan Doganay.

## Vincent777

Hi all,

So I decided to do a FUE HT in May. At first after careful consideration and consultation with a friend who was a patient of Dr. Feriduni I opted for Dr. Koray Erdogan and he proposed 2100 grafts to fix my hairline and lower it an inch in the frontal rea. But after I've told him that I want to thicken my center where my parting is at the expense of the grafts of my hairline I was told I need additional 400 grafts. So the price went up another 1000 Eur. With the Medical package, PRP, acommodation and transfer expenses the price is 7040 Eur which is really expensive for me but it could save money over the summer and do it in October.

So I've contacted Dr. Hakan Doganay and I was quoted between 1500-2000. I am thinking of going to Dr. Doganay since I will pay only 4000 eur and I could use the rest of the money for other things in life. I know Erdogan is a high graft dense packer and that's one of the reasons why his hairlines look so amazing but from the work I've seen so far on Dr. Doganay I am sure that he could do similar results if he was doing such dense packing as well.

If it wasn't for the price I would go to Dr. Erdogan but in the end I don't think, especially for my case. that there is much of a difference really. 

I am getting imaptient to wait until September, I want my hair for the summer. But then again maybe it's better to squeeze in extra buck for extra results.

Help please? Any advice would be helpful. Also I would be more than grateful if any former patient of both doctors would like to share their experience.

Cheers!

----------


## KO1

Save more money.

----------


## JoeTillman

Two points:

1.) Go to whom you want based on your gut, not your wallet.
2.) You won't have your hair for the summer even if you had your procedure yesterday. If you have it today you'll have your hair by Fall, mid October at the very earliest but full result not till about Xmas. If you mean summer of 2016, then yes, you will have it by then if you have your procedure this September.

----------


## Oyster

I must say, they are equally good in my opinion. Their price is "kind of" determined by who uses the Internet and forums better..

Bear in mind that 2-3 years ago, their prices were cheaper and one of them used the Internet better and increased the price quote more.

----------


## Ziggyz123

I have been deciding between the two as well. I think dr Koray, even though more expensive, may be a better choice. I have been in contact with their staff pretty frequently. I'd be going from the U.S. And flight time is like 10hrs so it kinda sucks in that way. Also, they recommend paying in cash so you'd have to bring it which is also a huge red flag. 

Whatever you choose, I wish you the best of luck and if I get mine before you, I'll update this thread! Good luck man!

----------


## Vincent777

Thank you for the replies guys. I opted for Dr. Erdogan. 

Ziggyz123 Thank you! Good luck to you to! When are you planning your procedure? I am planning to go in September/October. If you want we can communicate on Skype, I have lots of info on both doctors.

----------


## Ziggyz123

Vincent777, I am actually trying to do this by June the latest! I'd have to download skype to my tablet or computer. When I do, I'll hit you back on here!

----------


## Ziggyz123

Dr. Rashid, it really comes down to a few things for me. I'm a younger transplant seeker and do not want a visible scar at this stage in my life (24). Fue is what I'd like and where I live (nj), prices for Fue are very high. Dr. Feller being $10 a graft and true and forum being 8-10 for example.. They are AMAZING Dr.'s, but I can't spend nearly 18000 on a transplant at this age. Also, I really like the results from Dr. Koray.. And yes, if I stay at the clinic the meals, transportation to and from airport, and translator are free. 

I think I was quoted something like 7,800 U.S. Dollars with the plane ticket, prp, and staying at the clinic while receiving 2,000 grafts to restore/thicken my existing hairline.. You are right that I risk infection, etc.. However, I was planning on using Dr. Rahal in Canada, but even he is far so I realized it's a risk either way. Fue prices can be completely outrageous at some clinics which made me start to look for other options. If pretty much do anything with what I have to restore my frontal region even if it means traveling to another country.

----------


## Ziggyz123

Sorry, true and dorin****

----------


## boricotico

> I agree with Joe


 I think for all of us who are traveling, yes, it's mainly the price reduction.
I went with Dr. Doganay last September, paid USD$5,000 for all including travel tickets and 1500 grafts.

I remember searching for the FUE Drs here in USA and they charged USD$10 graft so just for the HT I would had ended paying $15,000.

Of course We'all are willing to spend our good money, but what Dr. charges here in USA is just for the rich ad famous.

----------


## Vincent777

> I think for all of us who are traveling, yes, it's mainly the price reduction.
> I went with Dr. Doganay last September, paid USD$5,000 for all including travel tickets and 1500 grafts.
> 
> I remember searching for the FUE Drs here in USA and they charged USD$10 graft so just for the HT I would had ended paying $15,000.
> 
> Of course We'all are willing to spend our good money, but what Dr. charges here in USA is just for the rich ad famous.


 Hey, so how did the procedure go with Dr. Doganay?

----------


## Vincent777

Dr. Doganay does graft extraction and implant from what I've heard.

----------


## boricotico

Vincent, I'm sorry I didn't see you question until now.

Let me separate my answer in two.

1. Decision to undergo HT. I'm 100% happy with my decision. I would do it again no doubts.


2. HT Results. I'd say I'm probably 40-50% happy with the results at the moment (8th month after). I know at this time I should have been in a better place regarding my new hair, but reality is, things have been difficult, for the first 2 months I had this sharp pain in my donor and a lot of pimples, also the hair in the donor looked awful. I have to say my donor hair started to feel as good as before just 2 months ago. So, kind of the same has happened with the recipient. For the first 5/6 months I didn't notice any drastic change and I thought nothing was going to happen, but the last 2 months I've seen a good progression in general, not that I have full hair but really looks like something good is happening and while I don't think  I' going to get the results I went for, the actual change has given me a lot of confidence. 

I agree with Dr. Cole's points in some way. Dr Doganay performs both, extraction and implant, but not completely. He starts the extraction and then give directions to the nurses on the zone they're going to take the hair from, then comes regularly to check them work. With the implant is more or less like that. He worked on my temples so He did one side and two nurses alternated  each other to do the other side.

Yes, there's a worry because They were talking all the time in Turkish and I was wondering if what they were saying was good or bad, but all the crew seemed like they've been working together for a long time.

----------


## ejj

I am suprised Dr Ozgur does not have more results posted online. His results are outstanding. I had the opportunity to meet with a client of his in person last year, the work was outstanding, over 5k beard to scalp, high yield pristine donor. I believe he uses a small manual hand punch
combined with the stick and place technique. Well worth a consult and would be good to see more of their work online

ej

----------


## Dench57

I've also begun looking at hair transplants and these two seem like my best bet. They almost seem too good to be true though, for the price. Looking at the pictures on their websites it looks like the same quality of results compared with UK clinics (where I'm from), but for a third of the price. It's not as if they're some dodgy backstreet clinics. These two are both well respected, with countless good reviews and visible results, and members of Hair Transplant Network etc.

What's the catch?

----------


## ersko72

Likewise, I'm also looking at Koray Erdogen - curious if there are any updates from the guys who posted on this thread earlier?

----------


## Jasari

> Yes, there's a worry because They were talking all the time in Turkish and I was wondering if what they were saying was good or bad, but all the crew seemed like they've been working together for a long time.


 Lol I recently had a procedure there and I was thinking the same thing. The only English was "Sorry Sorry" when they extracted from somewhere that hadn't numbed properly.

Dr Hakan did some of the work but the nurses did most. I've had a few hair transplants before. One of them was performed mainly by nurses and had a stronger yield than another performed by a respected surgeon. That being said both yielded well.

Hopefully Dr Doganay is the same but you still have those fears in the ugly duckling stages.

----------


## jamesst11

I am not going to mention any names here and from those of you that know me, I apologize in advance if I am continually repeating myself.  However, I think it is VERY dangerous for young men who are experiencing very RECENT and diffuse hair loss due to MEDICATIONS or physiological STRESS to jump the gun and undergo immediate hair transplants to remedy the problem.

----------


## wannamyhairback

i hope you will see my comment , if am not mistaken yo have had hairtransplant with Dr. Özgür Oztan , am desperately curious about how was your experience with him ? are you satisfied with the results and service?

----------


## forhair1987

Hey Guys, can anyone give me an estimate on how much it would cost with Dr.koray for 1500 gratfs.

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Any updates regarding how your procedure went? Photos? It seems that Turkey is becoming an increasingly popular and high demand solution for procedures.

----------


## MostlyIrish

Those are the only two I have consistently seen amazing results from so guess you can't go wrong. No matter the cost those are the only two I would trust with HT, the only other being Dr. Diep who has a you tube channel that will blow your mind. Anyways good luck I think Erdogan might be my choice between those two but I would go to Dr. Diep on CA before either of them.

----------


## farsanUK

> There are more than two physicians in Turkey that perform 100% of extractions and incisions for every procedure. Dr. Karadeniz is one of them. From what I've learned there are about five doctors in total that do 100% of extractions and incisions.
> 
> Boricotico,
> 
> At eight months things can still improve. Are you in contact with Dr. Doganay's clinic? I'm sure they'll look after you if there are any challenges remaining. From what I hear, Dr. Doganay is a kind man and will have no problem helping to get you where you want to be.


 Hey Joe.
Who are the others in Turkey who do all extraction and insisions? Most there tend to do only the insisions including dr erdogan whom i am very close to booking with.

----------


## Beto

Hi Vincent777. I´m Beto, from Brazil and I´d like if you liked surgery with Dr. Koray and you advice me to do with him. Thank you!

----------


## Beto

Hi Vincent777. I´m Beto, from Brazil and I´d like if you liked surgery with Dr. Koray and you advice me to do with him. Thank you!

----------


## dev101

What are your thoughts on Dr John Diep? I have mixed heritage so need a Doc that can handle curly hair. He has some great videos on youtube with great looking results

----------

